# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Pergola Post Holes

## jcoggers

Hello. 
Needing to dig 4 post holes for pergola, (see pic).  Planning to have them right on the end/edge of the concrete slab, (100mm deep slab I think).
Since I cant dig the 300 hole directly under center of post, do I need to dig the hole right at the slab edge, then dig in and down under the slab, so concrete can fully surround the post?  Or is it sufficient to have just 3 sides of concrete around the post...? 
Appreciate any advice. 
Cheers.

----------


## NRB

Concrete all around post is the best way to go so dig under a bit

----------


## Moondog55

Is this an exempt structure or going through a permit?
If you plan to roof it at any stage you may have to dig slightly deeper holes, we had to go down 1100mm in Norlane

----------


## jcoggers

Yeah, a permit will be needed.  I'm just sketching ideas atm. I've been advised I may have to go 1M deep.  It will have a colorbond roof.

----------


## Jon

In the next few weeks I will be starting erecting a 66m2 Stratco Outback Verandah.
The specifications say post holes are to be 350x350x650 with a 60mm corbel
And yes, we have gone through council.

----------

